# Best cut of steak



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

What in your opinion is the best cut of steak? How thick for BBQ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Ribeye , there is no better for grilling , I like mine thick so I can get a good crust on outside , yet medium rare...


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Filet and it's not close


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Home grilling - ribeye, 1”

Restaurant - filet, 2”


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

It is all about your personal taste.I like a good strip, T-bone or porterhouse. But, I also enjoy a nice top sirloin. I like my steaks thick, so 1 1/2"-2" or so works great. I have had dry aged porterhouse steaks that are to die for, but are usually hard o find and expensive when available. Never was a fan of rib steaks or standing rib roast. I won't turn my nose up at them, but in my opinion there are better options if I am doing the buying.
The way you prepare them is as important as the cut itself. "Reverse sear" all the rage right now and is an outstanding way to prepare almost any cut of beef. "Sous vide" is another non-conventional way to prepare a steak and offers excellent results.
Again personal preference here. But, really, if it's beef, I'm in!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i don't like fat or gristle in my steak, it's ny strip for me. anywhere from 1" to 2" is good.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

My absolute favorite is hanger steak. Porterhouse or rib eye 2" is more classic. I wish the spinalis was the size of the loin that piece is my absolute favorite but its so small. Filet has it's place but can be pretty bland.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I wouldn’t even consider fillet a steak unless still part of the T bone or porterhouse. And even then its an afterthought. If I want a lean steak I’ll eat a flat iron that actually has flavor. Rib steak, porterhouse, or T bone are all fine with me as long as they’re red inside. Don’t like thick steaks. I cut mine 3/4”. Too thick and often I can’t finish them. Its a waste of steak since it sucks reheated.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Porterhouse or ribeye, 1 1/4 thick, well done..


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Rib eye - med rare


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, most all cuts of steak are very good, and can be a lot better if you know how to cook them. To me, it is awful difficult to beat a perfectly prepared cut of beef tenderloin. That is my favorite and I cook them often.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

mine is t bone or porterhouse as thick as posible. like some fat on it as well. seems to give the steak more flavor and keeps it moist and tender, and like papawsmith said....its all on how you cook it


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Del Monico cut, part of the rib cuts.
Growing up we had our own farm raised beef, wrapped in white butchers paper. The feedlot beef you buy at the grocery is tasteless. Try the local mom and pop butcher shop.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

g.lock, you are correct about grocery store meat, it sits on the shelf so long it does lose flavor and becomes tough. i deal with local butcher shops....best steaks and fresh from the farm never frozen


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bone-in ribeye then anything after except filet.. filet is a woman’s steak.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fillet mignon. light rare 2 inch thick


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer strip. When I go to Red the Steakhouse, I get ribeye. But at home I'll eat filet once in a while. It all depends.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Ribeye... I'll eat it anywhere between raw and burnt


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

All 1.5 to2 in Ribeye, ny strip and filet. All aged 21 days and seasoned with 50/50 butter, olive oil and pepper. I disagree with SP remark on filet. This on a high temp grill at 650 degree to medium rare Eat well all.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bone-in ribeye then anything after except filet.. filet is a woman’s steak.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

My favorite cut is the piece I am just about to put in my mouth....grilled medium. I pretty much like all the steaks


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

All 1.5 to2 in Ribeye, ny strip and filet. All aged 21 days and seasoned with 50/50 butter, olive oil and pepper. I disagree with SP remark on filet. Eat well all.


STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bone-in ribeye then anything after except filet.. filet is a woman’s steak.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Medium rare is the only way to go, IMHO.
Thicker is better.....and anything less than an inch is a waste of good meat. 1.5 inches is probably the ideal steak thickness, in my book. Filet or tenderloin can certainly be thicker.
I find SIRLOIN FILET to be the most flavorful cut.....but I still like the strip, filet, and ribeye/delmonico cuts.
And good God.....who doesn't like a properly done standing rib roast?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

You know you guys are making me awful hungry


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> . filet is a woman’s steak.


Well this bitch loves them!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Tri tip is my favorite cooked to 130* and let it rest a 1/2hr and game on!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have 2 filet out for the 4th. That have ben aging. 1.5 in cooked at 650 for 15 mi. With Asparagus, snow peas, corn, and potatoes. That will be a full belly.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

bruce said:


> I have 2 filet out for the 4th. That have ben aging. 1.5 in cooked at 650 for 15 mi. With Asparagus, snow peas, corn, and potatoes. That will be a full belly.


So what's your process of Aging your steaks Bruce


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

All time favorite is a cowboy cut. Rare. I very seldom get such a thing, tho'...


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ribeye hands down 3/4 inch, medium. Tryed a tenderloin the last time and it just didn’t cut it.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Well this bitch loves them!


i always finish mine with a blue cheese compound butter,just something about blue cheese on a steak or burger that i cant get enough of!


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bone in ribeye, minimum 1-1/2” thick, reverse seared to medium rare. Will do a filet on occasion, but prefer ribeye since the fat and marbling adds flavor.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy worked in the wholesale meat business for a long time, and his favorite is bone in ribeye, the "tomahawk" steak! Only thing is if it's cut at the thickness I like, that may be more than I can eat.

Thin steaks belong in a cheap grocery store. Steak should be a minimum of 1" thick, so you can sear both sides, and still have the center medium rare. Plus, when you take it off the grill and let it rest, it has enough mass that it doesn't get cool.

And as far as tenderloin, I love it! I've had good and bad beef, fish and other foods. It's all how you fix it. Another buddy of mine worked in a wholesale meat outfit. He bought a whole, peeled tenderloin of beef, and we cooked it on our hibachi. This was back in the day.

Anyone remember hibachis? They were wonderful little cookers. Anyway, we had to cut the tenderloin in half in order to fit it on there. We cooked the small end first, stirred the coals and added more, and when they heated up put the big end on. Me, my Bro, and my buddy ate that whole thing and nothing else.

When I described how good it was to my Mom, she asked what we had for a salad, a starch or a veggie. I figured this was 40 year old Home Ec training coming into play. I told her that we were guys. As guys we didn't need salads or starches or veggies! All we needed was meat!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm a ribeye guy but if you ever see a hanging tender. Buy it. They are great and very flavorful and tender but hard to find. It's an odd cut and only one per beast. It's a butchers secret. There was a place called rieders in Concord Ohio that always had them in stock. I must have grilled close to a hundred of them things. They went out of business and I've never seen one again. They were so cheap. If you guys ever go to renicks meat market in Ashtabula. You can get one there. It's a restaurant and they also have a great seared duck breast.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> All time favorite is a cowboy cut. Rare. I very seldom get such a thing, tho'...
> 
> View attachment 364029
> View attachment 364031
> View attachment 364033


No offense Chad....but that steak is a perfect Medium Rare. It's way past rare.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I need a steak with some texture and fat. Gimme a t-bone all day. Medium. Having said that there isn't a wrong answer to the best cut of steak. I'm not turning it down.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Bone-in ribeye then anything after except filet.. filet is a woman’s steak.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Some cuts are better than others but I am not picky , especially if the steak is thick and as big as my plate.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hear bobk favorite steak is "tube"


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Nothing like a perfectly cooked ribeye. Knock it’s horns off, wipe it’s nasty ass, and chuck it on a plate.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

If it was mooing and it’s red inside I like em all. Best steak I’ve ever had though was a farm fresh filet that was 2” and I cooked it in HOT cast iron for 1 1/2 each side. It was melt In your mouth texture and oh so good! But I’d take a on clearance chuck steak anyway if the week honestly.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mkalink said:


> Nothing like a perfectly cooked ribeye. Knock it’s horns off, wipe it’s nasty ass, and chuck it on a plate.


"The Cowboy Way"


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I prefer a NY Strip over any other steak. I don't like a lot of fat on my steaks.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok who has tried the “cowboy steak”? I though t it was pretty good but what cut is it? Like a giant ribeye?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Ok who has tried the “cowboy steak”? I though t it was pretty good but what cut is it? Like a giant ribeye?


Giant bone in Ribeye , ones I get average 32 oz , doing a proper reverse sear on one takes about 90 minutes total including rest for a perfect crust and medium rare


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I hear bobk favorite steak is "tube"


You’re a bully.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet. My absolute favorite steak is cap of ribeye, that part that is on the outside of the ribeye. It's hard to find, and it is expensive when you can find it. After that would be a ribeye of any kind as long as it's a thick cut or a prime rib roast. I like most steaks actually as long as they are of good grade and quality (and thick).


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> My favorite cut is the piece I am just about to put in my mouth....grilled medium. I pretty much like all the steaks


Nothing as good as the one on my plate. 
You beat me to it SS


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Members Mark Ribeye is freaking awesome. I eat a lot of steak generally I go with a Porterhouse.

The Members Mark Ribeye Is a very very good cut of meat. Marbling like you would believe. The taste is phenomenal.

If you have not tried Members mark from Sams club. Get back to me and let me know what ya think. Oh and the thicker the better.

I cannot begin to describe the taste. It’s the meat,something? Doesn’t have the same taste as any ribeye I have had.. Phenomenal!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess the folks who dislike beef tenderloin also dislike venison backstraps! Draw your own conclusions!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> I guess the folks who dislike beef tenderloin also dislike venison backstraps! Draw your own conclusions!


You’re comparing apples to cabbage. Venison tenderloin is preferred because its lean and tender. Venison fat is horrible tasting, so being lean is good. 
Beef flavor is tremendously improved with fat. Most of us want marbling and fat on our steaks. A lean piece of tenderloin is not a good steak. Thats why its usually served with sauce or wrapped on bacon, something to give it flavor. Tenderloin is the most overpriced piece of meat on the carcass. There are far better tasting lean steaks available, and even with smaller amounts per animal they’re still cheaper.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

bobk said:


> You’re a bully.


Tube steaks are probably better than what EZ eats anyway. Plus not everyone is loaded with money because some people spend their money on real guns instead of plastic .


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I love a filet butterfly cut.
I also love a flank steak marinated overnight and grilled hot and fast.
RIckerd


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

1-1.5" porterhouse or ribeye. Sipping a generous pour of Bulleit Rye while it's grillin' makes it taste even better!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Might sound like a dumb question, but what do you do to "sear or reverse sear" a steak ?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Prefer bambi , might get my bucket list filled and take one from the porch......


i


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy. I would take all the raw steaks you guy showed in pics, and microwave them to cook till well done. No raw, bloody steaks for me. I had a french waiter yelling at me one time cause I sent his steak back a few times to cook it properly. When I say well done I mean well done. Shoe leather for me!


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

I got a tip from a buddy of mine that knows his way around the kitchen and the grill. He said to wait for steaks to be discounted because of age. The taste is way better. They loose that bright red color and turn grayish. I was skeptical until I tried it. Rib steak at least an inch thick at med rare for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Might sound like a dumb question, but what do you do to "sear or reverse sear" a steak ?


Sear is when you throw it on a hot grill or flame for a less than a minute on both sides then finish it slowly after. Reverse sear is when you cook it slow first then finish it with a hot sear


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hatchetman said:


> Might sound like a dumb question, but what do you do to "sear or reverse sear" a steak ?


Its cooking in an oven slowly until the internal temp gets where you want it, then throwing in a hot pan (or grill) to sear the outside.
Seems like a waste of time to me, but I imagine it helps those that have a trouble judging when steak is done. It's more foolproof I guess.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Steak- ums mmmmmmm.....


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> Boy. I would take all the raw steaks you guy showed in pics, and microwave them to cook till well done. No raw, bloody steaks for me. I had a french waiter yelling at me one time cause I sent his steak back a few times to cook it properly. When I say well done I mean well done. Shoe leather for me!


this was really hard for me to read. I winched a couple of times


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Hatchetman said:


> Might sound like a dumb question, but what do you do to "sear or reverse sear" a steak ?


If its just me and the dogs, I pan sear my steak on the back deck. I use a Basspro turkey fryer and carbon steel skillet. That way the smoke, heat, and mess are outside...


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

#1 ribeye medium
#2 porterhouse medium


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Frank Zajac said:


> #1 ribeye medium
> #2 porterhouse medium


I like my rib eyes cooked medium as well. I eat the some if not all the fat,an seems if I cook it medium it renders the fat a little better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont have a favorite cut of steak. If I'm going ribeye(cowboy steak,tomahawk,etc) it just gets salt/pepper and blazing hot heat wether it be over fire or cast iron,sometimes butter basted.
I will do the same with a good strip steak...
If its sirloin or flank or other lean cuts I like to marinade it or use it for fajitas. 
Imo the for any steak to get the best results it needs to be dry brined(if not marinated) for at least an hour up to over night with either coarse sea salt or kosher salt,preferably un covered in the fridge on top of a cooling rack. At first it draws out the moisture then the moisture settles back into the meat along with the salt. If done correctly the out side of the meat will be very dry and turn color a bit. Once this happens it time for a blazing hot fire!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ribeye for me. Best grilling cut out there.

I like almost every kind of steak if done right.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone ever see the dry aged steaks in the windows or showcases at NYC steakhouses that are old and gray looking with a tinge of green mold growing on them? Boy are they the best tasting steaks ever. 
Then you see the Wagyu or other Japanese steaks that will run you a couple hundred dollars for a steak in the San Francisco steakhouses.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Best steak I ever had was dry aged steak at Jeff Ruby's in downtown Cincinnati...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Best cut is any cut...steak is good...and o yeah medium rare too...


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Anyone ever see the dry aged steaks in the windows or showcases at NYC steakhouses that are old and gray looking with a tinge of green mold growing on them? Boy are they the best tasting steaks ever.
> Then you see the Wagyu or other Japanese steaks that will run you a couple hundred dollars for a steak in the San Francisco steakhouses.


Peter Luger's is on my bucket list.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Anyone ever see the dry aged steaks in the windows or showcases at NYC steakhouses that are old and gray looking with a tinge of green mold growing on them? Boy are they the best tasting steaks ever.
> Then you see the Wagyu or other Japanese steaks that will run you a couple hundred dollars for a steak in the San Francisco steakhouses.


The giant eagle in hilliard dry ages some of there own beef. It's pretty cool to watch the process....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> Boy. I would take all the raw steaks you guy showed in pics, and microwave them to cook till well done. No raw, bloody steaks for me. I had a french waiter yelling at me one time cause I sent his steak back a few times to cook it properly. When I say well done I mean well done. Shoe leather for me!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bigtracker said:


> I got a tip from a buddy of mine that knows his way around the kitchen and the grill. He said to wait for steaks to be discounted because of age. The taste is way better. They loose that bright red color and turn grayish. I was skeptical until I tried it. Rib steak at least an inch thick at med rare for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you see a steak advertised as aged and yet is a bright red color there are only two possibilities. Either it is not properly aged, or it's full of red die. Properly aged beef should be brown in color. Grey is a little too far gone for me.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Just about any steak grilled medium and prepared right is gonna be delicious. Here’s a cheap sirloin that was outstanding! Scoop of butter melted on top to finish it off. About anyone who has came here for my grill in has said it’s the best they ever had. Either they haven’t had much good grilled meat or I just know how to fix it!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Anyone ever see the dry aged steaks in the windows or showcases at NYC steakhouses that are old and gray looking with a tinge of green mold growing on them? Boy are they the best tasting steaks ever.
> Then you see the Wagyu or other Japanese steaks that will run you a couple hundred dollars for a steak in the San Francisco steakhouses.


Only the outside looks like that. Once you cut off the crust, it looks....more like you would expect.
Also, I was in NYC two Novembers ago and wanted to hit Peter Lugers. I got caught in a massive snowstorm and had to scrap the trip.
However, this place was next to my hotel and I'm glad I wound up here instead:
http://wolfgangssteakhouse.net/41st/

http://wolfgangssteakhouse.net/food-gallery/


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

rickerd said:


> I also love a flank steak marinated overnight and grilled hot and fast.
> RIckerd


IMHO, the best "cheap" steak is a Flank steak that has been marinating for several hours/overnight and cooked properly.
It's one of the lesser cuts of steak. But as is often the case, if you know what you're doing.....it can be pretty d*mn good.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most places dry age the entire primal, then trim and cut steaks after its done. So they’re still going to be normal looking. Dry aging individual steaks can result in a lot of trim waste.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Boy. I would take all the raw steaks you guy showed in pics, and microwave them to cook till well done. No raw, bloody steaks for me. I had a french waiter yelling at me one time cause I sent his steak back a few times to cook it properly. When I say well done I mean well done. Shoe leather for me!


How does your husband prefer steaks???


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Any, as long as it's 72 ounces..


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

chadwimc said:


> How does your husband prefer steaks???


I have found that it is usually the ladies that like their steaks raw. Helps prevent anemia. Which camp do you fall in?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Peter Lugers in LI is pretty good along with Spark’s steakhouse in NYC
The best steaks I’ve had was at the Chop House and at Harry Carey’s, both in Chicago. 
In Akron, the best hands down is the Diamond Grille on W Market.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The Chop House in Grand Rapids is awesome also and the service is incredible!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> I have found that it is usually the ladies that like their steaks raw. Helps prevent anemia. Which camp do you fall in?


We must hang around a different breed of wimmin folk. Your preference for well done is included with every woman's version of steak I have ever known...
I *DO* like my liver well done...


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

My wife's steak goes on the grill at least 20 minutes before mine. There cannot be a hint of pink or it gets sent back.
I prefer Med Rare to Med depending on the cut.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Peter Lugers in LI is pretty good along with Spark’s steakhouse in NYC
> The best steaks I’ve had was at the Chop House and at Harry Carey’s, both in Chicago.
> In Akron, the best hands down is the Diamond Grille on W Market.


True that! when the WGC Bridgestone golf tournament was in town, the place would be filled with pro golfers. They really loved coming to Akron, and the Diamond Grille was one of the reasons. And the place looked kind of dumpy from the outside. 

Back when I was selling wine I called on Ken Stewart's, Hyde Park, Tangiers, West Point Market, placed like that. Then someone asked if I called on the Diamond Grille. I said no and asked why I should. I was told it was the best steak house in town.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Stacked fillet


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Stacked with mushroom roasted onion topped with shredded mozzarella and homemade sweet bourbon sauce...all on top of a piece of Texas toast....wife birthday


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

best cut of steak????
is whichever one is on my plate 
lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Rib eye , porterhouse, sirloin.


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

T-Bone! Butter,salt blkpepper....
Medium


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I married into a family that didnt know what a good steak was. For my first time meeting my inlaws 11 yrs ago my mother in law cooked dinner. Her mom asked what my favorite meal was an she told her a steak dinner. With a baked potatoe. 
So I go over and notice the grill was covered. Got inside. I dont see any frying pans or electric skillets,an I think ok she havnt started the steaks yet. 
We sit down for dinner,still no grill,or frying pans. Then I notice the crock pot,lmao. She put a couple large top sirloin steaks in the crock pot on hi with a little water at 8am,it was 6pm bye the time we ate.... 
I sucked it up an ate it with a smile on my face,with plenty of A1 sauce.... 
Fast forward 11 yrs and ever one of my inlaws(mom,2 uncles,sister,nephew) all ask me to cook them steak for there birthday dinners.....


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wife fillet, me ribeye. For my steak, just plate it and walk around the grill once or twice.
No sauce, no peppers or onions, just s+p, garlic powder and butter.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Best value for a steak is from Save A Lot! They have T-bones on sale right now for $4.99/lb! They have this sale quite often. They are fresh, not frozen, big and thick. Perfect for the grill! I marinate them in balsamic vinegar and olive oil, then add some steak seasoning.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ve read enough!! I’m going to pick up some porterhouse steaks today.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Texas Roadhouse.22 ounce rib eye. Baked potato. Steamed asparagus. Rattle snake bites..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Local farm store has chairman's reserve t bone and porterhouse for 9.99 a pound. I got 3 porterhouse 1.25 inches thick. Will post pics before and after. Charcoal Webber on the 4th.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My lunatic cousin is bringing wings tomorrow with sauce made from Carolina Reaper peppers. No way I am touching those things.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Over the years I have had steaks coast to coast and border to border. Fancy joints to $5.00 Blue Plate Specials. But the absolute best steak I ever had away from home was in North Platt Neb. at a VFW beside the motel we were spending the night at. I think it was like 10-12 bucks for a really good sized Porterhouse, baked spud and a plate of raw veggies. That steak had more flavor and the most tender steak I have ever tasted....


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Before and after





































Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm a little off topic here, but i have to share this.
Around 8-9 years ago a chef gave me a tip for great burgers. I never tried it til Monday night. Absolutely the best burger i ever had.
2 parts defatted brisket, 1 part short-rib, meat AND fat. Season however you like and cook in a cast iron skillet to hold the juices in.
It's pretty expensive to make, but darned well worth it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Key is a hot grill. I get mine up to 800° with a blue flame.


----------

